# Tyres



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure if people even still do it, but it is a PITA unless you let a garage do it, but do you rotate the wheels around the van to even out wear (I don't) and how often if you do.

Do you even know the correct procedure?

http://www.blackcircles.com/general/tyre-rotation


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think Kev that it is a throw back to the old days where we had to get as much wear out of the tyres before we had to change them.The wear was uneven compared to the modern wheel and tyre (remember they were Cross ply).These days on most FWD the tyres wear out on the front twice as quick so not much point in messing about.

cabby


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I rotate mine clockwise using the spare twice a year.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I found that the front tyres needed replacing twice compared to the rear tyres, within the same time frame.So really what is the advantage of rotating.Except of course to get some usage out of the spare wheel.

cabby


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

cabby said:


> I found that the front tyres needed replacing twice compared to the rear tyres, within the same time frame.So really what is the advantage of rotating.Except of course to get some usage out of the spare wheel.
> 
> cabby


I agree, it's a throwback to the crossply days and isn't needed with modern radial tyres, as long as your steering geometry is correct and tyre pressures are checked regularly then your front tyres will wear twice as quickly as the rears,
the exception to that rule is many women:laugh: (note not all) drive by touch so sidewalls can take a beating so you may want to swap nearside to offside if there is visible damage, ( obviously as long as it isn't dangerous Damage / bulges/splits or the reinforcing cords showing)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

flyinghigh said:


> I agree, it's a throwback to the crossply days and isn't needed with modern radial tyres, as long as your steering geometry is correct and tyre pressures are checked regularly then your front tyres will wear twice as quickly as the rears,
> the exception to that rule is many women:laugh: (note not all) drive by touch so sidewalls can take a beating so you may want to swap nearside to offside if there is visible damage, ( obviously as long as it isn't dangerous Damage / bulges/splits or the reinforcing cords showing)


I would add that for a MH, unless it does many thousands of miles every year then the tyres will be time expired before the tread has gone.

Now to other matters; what do you fly and from where?

Geoff


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

I Fly a Europa Tri gear that took me 7 years to build, i usually i fly out of Lydd or Bigginhill,
At the moment she is home having a new 8.33 radio fitted and it's annual for next year, plus a Mode s transponder,

not sure if the photo uploaded or not,


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I do seem to recall doing a rotate about 30 years ago on a Fiesta, tyres wore out at almost the same time, very expensive so now I don't bother and replace as and when needed.

The link in the OP doesn't refer to cross plys.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

I like the time expired note above. A fortnight ago I took my old Saab to the garage, because a front tyre had a scrubbed edge.
The folks there checked all the mechanicals and geometry in the front and declared all was well. However, three of my tyres were time expired, and only the odd one replaced earlier in the year was sound. On the ramp, it was clear to see that the outside edges of the treads were beginning to break up. No point in saving money on tyres. Buy the best and change when necessary. I was amazed at the outcome of this visit to the garage. It seems gentle driving doesn't save tyres from the knackers yard ! They get old just like us !
Anyone for replacement ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bc109 said:


> I like the time expired note above. A fortnight ago I took my old Saab to the garage, because a front tyre had a scrubbed edge.
> The folks there checked all the mechanicals and geometry in the front and declared all was well. However, three of my tyres were time expired, and only the odd one replaced earlier in the year was sound. On the ramp, it was clear to see that the outside edges of the treads were beginning to break up. No point in saving money on tyres. Buy the best and change when necessary. I was amazed at the outcome of this visit to the garage. It seems gentle driving doesn't save tyres from the knackers yard ! They get old just like us !
> Anyone for replacement ?


A tugger up the road has old duvets wrapped around his tyres, no cracks in 6 years he says.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I had no problem with my tyres either for 7 years, then they stated to show sidewall signs of time to change. I also looked on the link in the OP it had no reference to the spare wheel.
While we are veering off topic to flying I had better say that when ever possible I use BA.(unless flying over the Hudson)

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It must be assuming that the spare remains new and as a spare, no wear no need to rotate it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I change my Golf front tyres to back when they start to show wear. The idea is to get em to all wear out at the same time. But the van does not cover the miles.
I often see a brand new looking wheel and tyre for sale at boots but you know they are many years old not used spare. Highly dangerous unless only used as a spare.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

flyinghigh said:


> I Fly a Europa Tri gear that took me 7 years to build, i usually i fly out of Lydd or Bigginhill,
> At the moment she is home having a new 8.33 radio fitted and it's annual for next year, plus a Mode s transponder,
> 
> not sure if the photo uploaded or not,


Thanks for that

I like the registration and impressed with the self-build - from a kit I presume, but if not even more impressed.

I was based at Lydd on the car ferries in 1967 and 1969, now pretentiously called 'Ashford International Airport' . We called our training airfield at Scone, Perth 'Balbeggie International' - but we were joking:laugh:.

Geoff


----------

